# Air stone?



## bman54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

My fiancÃ© and I just bought our first house and are going to do some painting and other small things. One thing we want to do is make the fireplace a little more appealing as of now it is white tile. One product we have found is called "airstone" it is sold at lowes. It is a type of foe rock that sticks to most surfaces. Does anyone have any experience with product or anything similar? I have attached a pic of what the fireplace looks like as of now.

Thanks.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

here is a during and after of my fireplace that i airstoned. great product, easy installation, easy to cut, and light enough to install on sheetrock.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

this was before i finished the hearth. I'll take another picture and post it.


----------



## bman54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds good thanks kapman


----------

